# CAAD8 Frame Size



## Grux (Aug 2, 2012)

I am looking at purchasing a 2012 CAAD 8 online. My question is, I am 6'3".... Will the 58 size be big enough for me, or do I need to go to the 61? My local store doesn't have any in stock because they are waiting for the new 2013 to come in. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 2007 caad8 and am 6'2" and ride a 60. Not sure how the two geo's compare but I would think a 58 is small if you are somewhat normally proportioned. You could make it work maybe with a longer stem but it would have to be 130+ mm.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 6' 1" and ride a 58cm CAAD. And although I'm long leg/short torso, I'm still using a 130mm stem.

So I'd guess you need the larger size.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree with the others. 58 sounds too small for you.


----------



## Grux (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will go with the 61


----------



## tko52 (Aug 20, 2012)

might be to late but i got fitted on a caad 8 58 and I'm 6-2 to 6-3 with shoes. 61 took the bend out of my elbows


----------



## rmueller (Aug 26, 2012)

Im 5'10" and I ride a 58 with no problems. Again people are shaped differently as i have long legs.


----------

